# Rear spoiler replacement motor?



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there a source?
Even Ebay seems dead....


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

As I linked to before, in the other thread; VW is still selling the motor new. Other options; are junk yards or ebay. Cardone, is a remanufacturer of auto parts; they don't show the rear spoiler motor on their website but you might contact them and see if they offer a "REBUILD AND RETURN" service for the motor. 

Contact them here: http://www.cardone.com/contact

email: [email protected]

Call 800-777-4780, Mon - Thurs 8am-6pm, Fri 8am-5pm EST

More manual pages: http://vwts.ru/body/nb/nb_66_exterior.pdf


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

They're on eBay under part # 1C0 959 733 E. Remove the letter and you'll get more hits. The gear assembly is made by Webasto. The same co that makes sunroof assemblies for VAG cars. It's a sunroof motor. 

That same part is being sold on eBay as a sunroof motor for 1999-2005 BMW 3 Series & Jaguar X-Type *1W02A2200AA* Sunroof Motor Regulator. That will give Beetle owners a break if it's the same part.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-2005-B...tor-/281124799328?hash=item4174580360&vxp=mtr

JAG/BMW Motor # 1W02A2200AA










VW's 1C0 959 733 C/E


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

The chassis and motor are the same, but the connector is different. 
I could open the transmission and swap the shaft giving me the correct gear etc.

$30 + $10 shipping. Many thanks guys!


I also noticed that the shaft has an allen key. If the motor were disconnected, adding the allen key should allow the wing to be raised and lowered for lubricating/repairing the spoiler.

Again, thanks!

Is it wrong to be amused when the people on the side walk are punching each other? Hehehe


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, if you repair the problem; please let us know how you did it, so others can learn from your experience! I'm sure; mine will break eventually. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll do a write up.
Like this?
http://menloparkrandd.com/scirocco/howto/wheelbearing/index.html

Yeah. This is NEW for me. I built an 81 Scirocco (with a LOT of help) and detailed it here:
scirocco.menloparkrandd.com


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, impressive stuff! It looks like; you really did a ton of work and went hard core, on your Sciracco (do you still have it and drive it?)! I remember; driving one of the last of the Sciracco's with a 16V in it; vibrated like crazy but was a quick car, in its time!
You should considor checking out and joining; www.newbeetle.org as well. Yeah, anything you would like to share; that would be beneficial for the new beetle community!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

The build as it was. A bit out of date...
http://scirocco.menloparkrandd.com/

Yes. I still have this thing!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You did a TON of work; on that Sciracco! I bet; it is fun to drive! eace: Keep in touch and let us know, how your work, the Turbo S is doing, going forward! :wave:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok. I got the motor today, and swapping the parts was simple.
The base metal frame, gear and shaft are exactly the same. 
The electronics package is identical, but for the connector. NP...
I released the plastic clips and lifted the plastic package off and swapped it to the NEW motor drive. Bingo! Done...
Phew...

I mounted it to the rear lid (with out the hose clamp and found it didn't work...
Bummer... BUT.. If you close the lock mechanism, the car thinks its closed and WILL run the motor...

The spoiler lifted on the DS, but the PS stayed "closed, or opened unevenly, then closed again.

With the motor removed, how can the spoiler be lifted to maintain the hinges etc.....


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, that is good info! It would be great; to see some pictures, of the parts swap and motor differences! I am sure; the motors will become NLA, eventually, so this type of parts scavenging will be important as time goes on. eace: Show some pics! :wave:

To service the spoiler without the motor; I don't know, it seems the service manual assumes you have a working motor? Maybe disassembly of the system is required? Not having worked on the spoiler; I do not know. Again, looking at the manual pages; may help? So, are you still working on the spoiler; for it to work, correctly?


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes. I was able to lift it a "bit" to get the extension of the PB Blaster all over the inside of the spoiler. I freed up a bit, but the pass side is still stuck... Hopefully, the Blaster can loosen the hinge enough over night to allow it to rise.

I hope I dont have to replace the slide cables...


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess; the greater question is, why did the gear strip out in the first place? I would assume; one scenario, is that something in the spoiler assembly is binding and eventually wiped out the gear? :facepalm:


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats my guess. The cable at the gear face seem ok, a bit worn but useable. 
Im studying the diagrams tonight to fix it tomorrow. Then it goes up on ramps to replace the rear dog bone.

So much for a manicure...


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

What is the history of the timing belt? If you don't know; when it was replaced last, I would do that asap. Great kits from: www.blauparts.com

Did you take any pics; of the spoiler motor repair?

As for the dogbone; those mounts can be noisy. Some have put a combo of rubber and one of the bigger pieces of the BFI mount, to minimize noise but remove the movement. I would recommend that you check; the trans/engine mounts (left and right); I noticed that on mine, the transmission mount was pretty compacted with play. BFI, also sells; the replacement stock rubber bushings, to rebuild the trans mount, while the engine mount on the passenger side cannot be rebuilt. I have put the BFI mounts in but they really add allot of noise; which for most people, is annoying. Here is the trans inserts; I was referring to: 

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk4sttrmoin.html

That is a affordable alternative; unless you want to just replace the whole mount with new. Lemforder; seems to be the oem for VW and is recommended for best quality, other than genuine vw. The problem seems; that the stock rubber mounts, just don't last long. At your milage and vintage; I would assume they are worn.


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

No pics yet. Super easy and saved me about $100 for the part.
I'll do a write up once I get the spoiler freed. 
Then I can disassemble it again, clean, lube and secure it. The 3 bolts holding the motor were a bit loose, so some blue loctite seems appropriate for this!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

I have the water pump, timing belt, tensioner and bolts sitting in a box right next to me. I get most of my parts from Germanautoparts.com as they are 20 miles from me 

I can track the car via a car fax up to 98k miles, its at 124 so I cant tell if it were changed after this. I might try seeing if I can get the top belt cover off and see whats under there....


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I would definitely replace it; seeing how you do all the work yourself, I would do it ASAP! There are too many stories; of people having a timing belt failure! :banghead: The heads; on the 1.8T; can be particularly expensive to repair, thats 20 valves that could get bent! I would recommend a metal impeller water pump; Hepu is supposed to be the best, followed by Graf. Just think; any part on the timing belt path; can fail and wipe out the head! :facepalm: The couple of hundred bucks in parts; can save you thousands in repairs. eace: Be sure; to replace the hydraulic tensioner, any idler rollers and the thermostat as well. This is also; a good time, to flush the coolant system and add fresh G12+ coolant!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Plan on doing it, just need more money to accomplish these goals


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow. I found something I hate doing more than drum brakes....
Repairing a rusted spoiler mechanism...


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

And.....
Crap....

Where the cable attaches to the sliding section of the mechanism, is broken off....

Any one have ANY idea where to get the cables?

I called the dealer.... $1400 (fell off the chair....)

I'll try tig welding it tomorrow....


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm thinking just get another rear turbo hatch from the junkyard; swap parts, until you come out with a working assembly? Please take pics; looks like you are going in deep, to fix this spoiler!


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

Deeper than I wanted 
The part is tig welded back together, grind and paint then reassemble it.

Honestly, I think I have a bit of masochist in me.....


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, looking on your Scirocco restoration; you go all the way! :laugh: Well, I'm sure you can tell us what to do; when ours eventually breaks! eace:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates? Is the spoiler working now?


----------

